# new Cayo sup fishing build



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

Those things are sick! I have been eyeing them for a few months, let me know how you like it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats sick.
Ive been wanting to get paddle boards for me and my wife but $1000 a pop for a cheapo basic is a bit much..
I may end up just makin us some


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I believe Chase has one of these, he loves it. They sure look great!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

how much do they run?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Ballpark, they run  over a grand for one depending on how you want it rigged.  They have been selling a few used ones and demos a little cheaper but it would be best to talk with the guy there about price.

This thing works great.  Compared to the TR that I was talking about above. It is way more stable and much much quieter no matter which direction I was moving in relation to the wind direction.  It is much easier and more comfortable paddling standing up than in my kayak.  Easy to just sit down on this thing if you want to also. I moved through the water fairly easy into the wind. Nothing exhausting. The breeze was around 10-15 or so this afternoon where I was fishing.


----------



## jaysurf (Jan 25, 2013)

Really nice looking mod!


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

The Cayo is a great paddle board! I have 2 Gen 2s and I quess 2 gen 3s on order now.We can't wait to get out fishing on them. JB is a great guy to deal with.I had a real hard time deciding on which board to get the gen 1 or 2.


----------

